# pooping in the house



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff has been pooping in the house quite a bit recently. He never pees inside. Any idea what his problem is and what I can do about it?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Is it nasty outside and he just prefers to poop in your cozy home? Does he poop more often than normal? Does he go in the same spot/s?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

does he have an alternative indoor potty for bad weather? I keep reading that Havs aren't big on toileting outside when the weather isn't lovely and mild (and I kinda can't blame them), which makes me think I would like to find some way to teach that outside is preferable, but there is an indoor backup (litter pan, pads, etc.) right by the back door if it's pouring or a foot of snow, middle of the night, etc. 

Have you ever done that, or has he always been trained to potty only outside? Does he have a signal for when he needs to go out? Maybe something is getting his digestion going more urgently than usual and he can't hold it?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually, the weather is quite nice out. He only goes outside. I generally take him out 4 times a day so he usually doesn't need to tell me when he has to go. He has in the past, but not too often because I am on top of it...except when he decides to poop in my living room.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hey Ivy, you could try spreading some kibble around in the area where he's going. I've read on here that several people have tried it and it worked.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That's worth a shot. Why not.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ivy, that's hwy I asked if he always goes in certain spots. What I did with Pablo is to either put objects on those spots or -if it was in the middle of the room- gently rub some kibble on those cleaned up spots. And I remember feeding him his meals entirely spread all over the living room for about 2 weeks. That did the trick. Since Gryff isn't a puppy anymore, he may pick up on it much quicker.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Tugger has always been fussy about where he poops. He never once had a pee accident in the house but when he was a puppy we had to always monitor his poops. Now that he is older I realize he is a bit OCD about it. He always has to circle many times and find just the perfect spot for the performance! This can be thrown off when the ground is a little wet or I haven't cleaned up the yard to his standards. Recently he got a little off because all of the snow that he was used to going on had disappeared! Maybe your dog has similar issues?


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

ivyagogo said:


> Gryff has been pooping in the house quite a bit recently. He never pees inside. Any idea what his problem is and what I can do about it?


Do you have a general idea about when he usually goes? Like, Baxter always goes in the morning, and always when I come home from work. Most of the time he goes right before bed. When he was just starting to be potty trained, he would sometimes just pee in the morning, and then want to go right back inside. I would think "I guess he's done!" But he was not done, and would poop inside. Then I got smart, and would not let him in until he did the deed.... I'd keep repeating "go poop" until he finally got down to business. He knows what "go poop" means because since we got him, whenever he poops I say "good poop Baxter!" AS he's doing the deed. 

Maybe you're just bringing him back in too early? Of course, you can't do this every time you bring him out.... just the times when your best instinct tells you he's probably due for a #2

Joanne


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

I forgot to add... don't let him play when he's out there (while you're waiting for him to poop)---keep it all business "go poop" in a serious, no nonsense tone. You may be out there 1/2 hr. but after a while, he'll get the picture that THIS is where he needs to go, and you're not going in until he does! If he doesn't know the "go poop" command, I would highly recommend training him with it. It is a lifesaver in the rain, or at 5am when I'm tired and just want him to poop so I can get another hour of sleep in! LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Petaluna said:


> does he have an alternative indoor potty for bad weather? I keep reading that Havs aren't big on toileting outside when the weather isn't lovely and mild (and I kinda can't blame them), which makes me think I would like to find some way to teach that outside is preferable, but there is an indoor backup (litter pan, pads, etc.) right by the back door if it's pouring or a foot of snow, middle of the night, etc.
> 
> Have you ever done that, or has he always been trained to potty only outside? Does he have a signal for when he needs to go out? Maybe something is getting his digestion going more urgently than usual and he can't hold it?


Outside is preferable, but when is constantly raining here in the winter time, the grass is wet, puddles on the sidewalk, it is cold, the pup doesn't really want to go outside in the nasty weather, and you are taking the pup out several times like every 2 hours, come back in and you have to dry the top of the pup and then try to dry the wet feet with the towel by the door, it is sooooooooooooo tiring, forget about your carpet! I am ready for wooden floors! Someone tell my husband!

I wish I could figure out an alternative way on stormy days. But, I would say that Dexter is getting better with the stormy rainy days though.

Dexter did just peed on the carpet! :frusty: I just took him outside a little while ago! Why do they that? I know.....I know.....(because he has to go).

He hasn't had an accident in a good while now....and we have been playing and running a lot outside today because yesterday was stormy and Dexter about drove me crazy for about 3 hours. It was constant running and playing inside to try to tire him out.

Anyway....sprinkle the dry food around that certain area he is pooping in and watch him. If your Hav goes to that spot and starts smelling around...just know he is going to do something.


----------

